# Mid-Ohio AMA Races 2008



## DanielJay (Aug 18, 2008)

I was at the Mid-Ohio races on August 1st weekend. My first motorcycle race and first time to really break in my 70-200mm f2.8 Canon lens.

What do you think?


----------



## YoungPic (Aug 18, 2008)

First off, those pics are just flat out awesome. Secondly, your canon 70-200 2.8, IS or non-IS?


----------



## DanielJay (Aug 18, 2008)

Non IS. I wish I had the little extra $$ for the IS but was not sure that it would make that much difference for what I shoot so I stuck with the non-is. 

*Also this was hand held.


----------



## SandShots (Aug 19, 2008)

i got the same lens non IS... awesome lens.


----------



## 250Gimp (Aug 19, 2008)

Those are awesome panning shots!!!  
Well done!  

I think that lense may like you. 

CHeers


----------



## Heck (Aug 19, 2008)

You can't do any better with panning than that. I would crop some to have the rider not so much in the center.. but great shot none the less.


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 19, 2008)

Very impressive panning!  

The first one stands out between the two.  The angle is more compelling to me.  After pondering the yellow line in that image, I'm still somewhat undecided as to whether I like it there or not.  I believe it frames the subject nicely.  Perhaps I'm being fickle..  the image could easily be published.


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 19, 2008)

AAARRRRGGGGG!!!!!! I was SO ready to go to Mid-Ohio that weekend, literally. The wife & I were headed out of the house, cooler loaded, cameras in hand, only to find a puddle of anti-freeze in the driveway. Damn water pump went out on the Cherokee. I've had that truck for 5 years and NEVER had to have a single repair done except for normal maintenance items, and then _that._

Anyway....fantastic panning images, and I hope you had fun. I wound up watching the races on SPEED, so I probably saw you....


----------



## DanielJay (Aug 20, 2008)

Phranquey, that is rough. Hope you got everything fixed.

I had a great time at the races. I am wanting to go back again for more races. To bad it isn't just a little bit closer. (I am a little over 4 hours away).

Out of about 2000 pictures I took trying to get some practice/good shots I got about 375 that I would actually say were good/worth showing anybody. Both of the above shots were taken in turn 1 right off of the pits.


----------



## Ripskip (Aug 23, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> AAARRRRGGGGG!!!!!! I was SO ready to go to Mid-Ohio that weekend, literally. The wife & I were headed out of the house, cooler loaded, cameras in hand, only to find a puddle of anti-freeze in the driveway. Damn water pump went out on the Cherokee. I've had that truck for 5 years and NEVER had to have a single repair done except for normal maintenance items, and then _that._
> 
> Anyway....fantastic panning images, and I hope you had fun. I wound up watching the races on SPEED, so I probably saw you....



Not to hijack this thread....but I had the SAME problem on my 97 Cherokee Sport!! Came outside, and there was the puddle of antifreeze.  Other  than that though, it was a perfect vehicle. I miss it!!


Great panning shots.  I shoot a lot of motocross and I always struggle with that shot more than any .  The fluidity and smoothness of road racing always amaze me.


----------



## fido dog (Aug 24, 2008)

:thumbup: Freakin' BITCHEN!! :thumbup:

I have the same lens on my 30D. I love it too. As soon as I get home, I think I'll go to the drag races! I need to shoot something fast besides these stupid horses........:er:


----------



## JonnyBoy6600 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey, just like to say amazing photos, they look really good


----------



## polymoog (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work  What focal length were these pics taken at?


----------



## DanielJay (Sep 8, 2008)

They are both 200mm. They are also unmodified except for the resize and my name across them. They look really nice cropped down to an 8x10 when printed. In the full size picture you can even see the blue body work reflecting blue on the white rims.


----------



## cszakolczai (Sep 8, 2008)

Those pictures are awesome, great great job.  I need to get my 70-200, but Nikon's 70-200 is so damn expensive.


----------



## yamadak13 (Sep 8, 2008)

Those shots are great.  I can't wait for the next race I can attend.


----------



## durden (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice shots. even better since it's Jordan's team!


----------

